# Gray carbon 5.0 clinchers??



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

I have been looking all over the www for some user reviews of the Gray 5.0 carbon clinchers and have come up empty handed. I have seen a few sets on Ebay for a seemingly good price (approx. $1100 delivered). Has anyone had any experience with them? I'm trying to stay in a $1000 budget for some carbon clinchers in about the 45mm-55mm profile range. So far the 2011 Reynolds Assaults are at the top at the list. I found a set for $1000 delivered. I can't stand the new decals on the Reynolds, but I do like the improved features of the 2011 model, i.e. new braking surface. I figure I can swap out the stickers if need be.

Welcome all thoughts...


----------



## StefanG (Nov 25, 2009)

By "gray", do you mean "black"? Sorry, not trying to be an [email protected]@, just haven't noticed "gray" specifically. If black, then check out these from Boyd's:

http://boydcycling.com/

These are getting a lot of attention right now, Price/weight tough to beat.

Also, PSIMET wheels are always a great option. Custom built to your needs. His base carbon clinchers with Novatech hubs I believe are $800. 

http://www.psimet.com/Wheels/carbon-wheels.html


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

StefanG said:


> By "gray", do you mean "black"? Sorry, not trying to be an [email protected]@, just haven't noticed "gray" specifically. If black, then check out these from Boyd's:
> 
> http://boydcycling.com/
> 
> These are getting a lot of attention right now, Price/weight tough to beat.


There's a brand named "Gray". Heavy overpriced carbon clinchers.

http://www.synergysport.com/categories.asp?catID=13


----------



## jowees (Apr 12, 2012)

*Gray Carbon Clinchers 5.0*

Dray,

How do you find the Gray Carbon Clinchers 5.0 ?
I just saw your old post. I'm considering to buy same wheels as a colleague selling his second hand (hardly used). Any feedback is welcome.

Thanks,


----------



## rearviewmirror (Aug 20, 2008)

Those look like standard China/Taiwan rims w/ Novatech hubs as well. I'm still curious about the model of buying from an importer (w/ markup) versus buying direct.


----------



## Timmis (Oct 31, 2016)

Since there's not much information or comments on Gray wheels, I could add that I have the 95mm tubular front and the disc. I got them used in 2011. The front is quite amazing I think. It spins like no other wheel I have had. Not super heavy and I have never noticed cross wind disturbing the ride under normal conditions. 
The disc is very light. I don't know why, but it locked up once. Would not spin at all. Had to take it to lbs, can't really remember what the mechanic said about it. Maybe the previous owner or someone else overtightened something. It spins a little rough with a slight rattling sound. But anyway I would buy other Grays again. I really regret not buying the 50mm clinchers 2 years ago but bought other wheel set instead.


----------

